

Minority Rules: Scientists Discover Tipping Point for the Spread of Ideas - limist
http://news.rpi.edu/update.do?artcenterkey=2902

======
MaysonL
So, given that Apple users are almost fanatically loyal, and that Mac sales in
the US are getting close to 10%, OS X should overtake Windows here sometime in
the not-too-distant future.

[I'm bookmarking this comment for reference in a few years.]

~~~
pedalpete
But todays Neilsen stats show WinMo/WP7 nearing 9% market share, so does that
mean Windows will overtake iOS (phones) in the not-too-distant future??

The problem is that there are often competing nearing 10%s. Audi may be
nearing 10% of luxury cars [http://www.autospies.com/news/The-BIG-Luxury-
Three-Audi-BMW-...](http://www.autospies.com/news/The-BIG-Luxury-Three-Audi-
BMW-Mercedes-Who-will-be-no-1-in-sales-in-2020-and-who-s-in-trouble-40094/) ,
I don't think we'll see them taking a 60% market share.

~~~
MaysonL
But... are there any committed WP7 fanatics? Really? not anywhere near 10%,
I'd bet.

